# Dented Dishwasher



## Awek99 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey guys, my mother just purchased a new dishwasher. She saved about 400 dollars buying it new, but from scratch and dent.

Front stainless panel is dented a bit, and rear basin is dented.

Not too worried about the dent in the rear, but the one in front is unsightly. Is there any way to work dents out from stainless at all, or is it just replace the front panel and call it good?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Got a picture showing the dent and location of the dent?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Mud it paint it black


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Tell her to put a picture of her grandchild there. lol If its creased you cant fix it, if it isn't you might be able take panel off and push it back from the back. Take the time to call the manufacturer and ask if there is anything they can do. Don't mention its a scratch and dent. We chge quite a few like that


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

2 or 3 good pics would help . 

Some DW fronts are simply a flat piece of sheet metal with a border covering the edges . I've taken the metal out & replaced it with a piece of mirror on this type .


----------



## Awek99 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ugly little sucker, but it sure makes a 700 dollar dishwasher a good buy at 299.99

I don't think I can get this dent out, but like was mentioned, it's just a panel. I could probably replace it for under 100 bucks.


----------



## Awek99 (Mar 4, 2016)

Any advice?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are going to have to take the door apart to get that crease out. A local body shop can tell you the best way to do it, without banging it up from the rear. Usually it involves a piece of wood covered in Leather and some gentle banging to nudge that crease out of there.


----------



## Awek99 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Find the local guy who does paintless dent repair for the local car dealers. I have seen them do magic with small dents. Saw one doing a car that went thru a hail storm. He was working the roof, front to back on a black car. He was about halfway thru the job and it looked like the car was parked half way out of the garage when the storm hit.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Awek99 said:


> Sounds like a plan!


I just realized that we have the same dishwasher, except mine is black. If you do take the door apart, I am curious to see a pic of the insides if you can.


----------



## Awek99 (Mar 4, 2016)

r0ckstarr said:


> I just realized that we have the same dishwasher, except mine is black. If you do take the door apart, I am curious to see a pic of the insides if you can.


How do you like it? We've only run 1 cycle so far and it worked great. Really quiet.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Awek99 said:


> How do you like it? We've only run 1 cycle so far and it worked great. Really quiet.


I've had mine since the end of February. It is very quiet, and the dishes come out clean and dry. At most, I find a drop or two of water on top of a tupperware dish that's on the top rack. Nothing to complain about, especially since my old dishwasher left the dishes soaking wet. 

When I first installed it, I could hear a slight thump every time it cycled the water on and off. It wasn't that it was loud, but that my girlfriend could hear it when she was trying to sleep. I added an AA-sized water arrestor and now I don't even hear the water cycling unless I am standing right next to it and know what to listen for. Overall, I'm happy with it.


----------

